# Seat angle



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

I've got a question.
What's up with the seats being angled way back on DH/FR bikes?
Is there actually a reason for this or is it just another case of fashion over function; sort of the mtb version of the _gangsta lean_?


----------



## ColorVoyeur (Jun 13, 2009)

It sucks for pedaling posture in the saddle, but it's important for DH/freeride rigs for descents. Keeping your weight back on the steep stuff makes for a far more controlled ride.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

ColorVoyeur said:


> It sucks for pedaling posture in the saddle, but it's important for DH/freeride rigs for descents. Keeping your weight back on the steep stuff makes for a far more controlled ride.


I don't know; if you're on real steeps, you're off the saddle anyway, aren't you.
That doesn't really explain the seat angle; I mean, you can have the seat just as far back and just as low with it sitting level, right?


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

When you're sitting on a really low seat it fits you better when it's tilted up a little.


----------



## Mike H. (Aug 28, 2006)

After thinking I was missing some secert of dh, I tried different varrations angled back... and the only thing I could come up with is that it's to discourage you from sitting on your seat.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

it;s angled up for steeps or pedaling because a lot of bikes have short cockpits....I still ride with my seat angled down in front to help with pedaling...it's all preference


----------



## Jimba (Aug 1, 2007)

I think it a fad/gangsta mode. not for me, mine is level.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> it;s angled up for steeps or pedaling because a lot of bikes have short cockpits....I still ride with my seat angled down in front to help with pedaling...it's all preference


If it's angle up for peddling, they're doing it wrong. 
Seriously, I've never found having my butt hanging over the rear tire being a real help on the climbs.
But that's just me. I'm sure it works awesome for real freeriders :thumbsup:


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

As Lelandjt said, when your seat is really low, it is actually more comfortable to sit on if its angled back a bit. This is not for pedalling up hills obviously.

If it is on a bike where I will occasionally raise the seat to pedal up, I'll level the seat. If the bike is DH only and the seat will stay low, I'll set it to the whatever angle it works best down there, which happens to be slightly angled up. Depends on the seat, too.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Hilare.

It comes from DJ so as to give you more room on landing and less chance of stuffing your nuts. Honestly just try riding a DJ or BMX bike over one summer and you'll find out what a hack you are just relying on your DH bike's suspension. With a DJ/BMX you have to absorb with your body and tilted back seat allows you to exaggerate that motion. 

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Lelandjt said:


> When you're sitting on a really low seat it fits you better when it's tilted up a little.


this...

plus so attention whores can make threads like this, so they can feel like their bike setup is superior...


----------



## Scrub (Feb 3, 2004)

It's to keep gapers from asking to sit on your bike.. 

But really it is to help with bike control when you're standing up if you run your seat low.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> this...
> 
> plus so attention whores can make threads like this, so they can feel like their bike setup is superior...


Don't even have a FR bike setup yet so it's tough to feel superior. :bluefrown:
Just bought a frameset to build up and really was curious about this. 
See, I haven't reached the upper stratoshere of west coast hucker coolness but with this kind of info, who knows.

Now where'd I put my flatbilla? :cornut:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Scrub said:


> gapers


lol, im pretty sure this term cant really be applied to biking.


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Flatbilla, haha! I HATE the flat bill fad and the fact that it's really hard to find a normal hat from a company I'd like to wear. Marzocchi has a normal hat but I don't like black hats or the logo on it. A 661 one or 5.10 hat would be nice but I'm not buying a flatbill, ever.

As for the seat, mine angles up slightly but I almost never sit down but when I do it's more comfy angled up. If it was a skyjacker XC bike I'd have it less upward but I don't own any bikes that require a high seat so mine angle up. Try sitting in a DJ with a level seat one time and you'll feel the benefits.


----------



## Scrub (Feb 3, 2004)

b-kul said:


> lol, im pretty sure this term cant really be applied to biking.


You haven't been to Northstar then, Livewire is gaper-ville. People blocking and sitting all over the trail.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

roxtar said:


> Don't even have a FR bike setup yet so it's tough to feel superior. :bluefrown:
> Just bought a frameset to build up and really was curious about this.
> See, I haven't reached the upper stratoshere of west coast hucker coolness but with this kind of info, who knows.
> 
> Now where'd I put my flatbilla? :cornut:


WCH...you are a mean bully and you should be harmed


----------



## staikeinthahood (Oct 8, 2008)

I checked a picture of my bike and it was at 6 degrees backwards. A friends bike was at 22 degrees. When he sits on his bike he always complains because it's pointing up his arse.  But he don't want to change it because he says it's paralell with the toptube and looks cooler that way....


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

wch vs smt !!!! battlewhips?


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> WCH...you are a mean bully and you should be harmed


Unnecessary, most usually harm themselves. :thumbsup:


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Shaving My Tenders said:


> WCH...you are a mean bully and you should be harmed


maybe you could just sit on me and squish me. fatty...


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> maybe you could just sit on me and squish me. fatty...


Wow, that was clever.
How's that workin for ya?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

bob and i go way back. way way back actually...


----------



## fermenter (Feb 19, 2008)

Roxtar: I have wondered the same thing. My bike has to do double duty. I use a dropping seatpost for my trail riding. After visiting a lift assist park, and riding with the seat lowered all the way, I decided that I should remove the dropper for park riding. Even at the 4" drop the seat was a bit in the way. So at some point I will pick up an extra seatpost so I can get the seat a good inch or more lower. 

I consider though that on the steeps the bike is angled but your body isn't as much, the seat angle then will match your body better and also allow your butt to get lower if your that far back. 

Same thing of you cleared a tabletop but came down hard on the landing ramp/tranny and had to use your legs to absorb the impact. 

My explaination can be way off here but I will be angleing that seat a bit back when I get that extra post. Shurly felt like more room was needed!

Cheers!


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

roxtar said:


> I don't know; if you're on real steeps, you're off the saddle anyway, aren't you.
> That doesn't really explain the seat angle; I mean, you can have the seat just as far back and just as low with it sitting level, right?


You make like you're curious, but in fact, you're already getting into arguments with the people you asked for an opinion from (and you opened with a query of "is this just some gangsta-thing"...  ). So you be trollin' just a little bit methinks... 
The truth is, yes there is a reason, pretty soundly grounded in anatomy, and that reason goes out the window if you have to run your saddle high to pedal your bike around. As the saddle drops, it should also tilt backwards, to follow the angle of the hips. Try it next time you're shuttling or whatever, you'll see. It's not like it's a revolutionary new requirement to go fast or anything, but it does feel better on a DH bike.

As for SMT, he used to run his saddle pointing way up, but he had to stop, as it kept disappearing all the time....


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Hmm never seen that except with people still learning to ride. I can bomb almost any trail with my seat in full extention in a normal riding position, I like to feel my seat on the inner thighs not knee caps. And yes I can still get behind the seat when needed . Now there was a time where I would slam it as low as it would go to freeride or dh but not anymore.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

Iceman2058 said:


> You make like you're curious, but in fact, you're already getting into arguments with the people you asked for an opinion from (and you opened with a query of "is this just some gangsta-thing"...  ). So you be trollin' just a little bit methinks...
> The truth is, yes there is a reason, pretty soundly grounded in anatomy, and that reason goes out the window if you have to run your saddle high to pedal your bike around. As the saddle drops, it should also tilt backwards, to follow the angle of the hips. Try it next time you're shuttling or whatever, you'll see. It's not like it's a revolutionary new requirement to go fast or anything, but it does feel better on a DH bike.
> 
> As for SMT, he used to run his saddle pointing way up, but he had to stop, as it kept disappearing all the time....


The only time I argued was when the reasoning sounded, shall we say, off. (example? "helps with climbing"). Yea, I called BS on that one.
IOW, yes, I'm truly wondering if there's a real reason for it or is it a fashion statement; the LOOK of downhill, so to speak.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

clockwork said:


> Hmm never seen that except with people still learning to ride. I can bomb almost any trail with my seat in full extention in a normal riding position, I like to feel my seat on the inner thighs not knee caps. And yes I can still get behind the seat when needed . Now there was a time where I would slam it as low as it would go to freeride or dh but not anymore.


That's how I've always felt comfortable, using my inner thighs to move the bike around. On steeps I've always just backed my butt off and rested my stomach & chest on the seat.

But, like I said, I've never tried riding with a real low seat so it might be far more comfortable in the gangsta lean.
Sorry Ice, couldn't resist


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

roxtar said:


> ..I'm truly wondering if there's a real reason for it or is it a fashion statement; the LOOK of downhill, so to speak.


who gives a damn what someone elses bike is set up like? just ride your bike and let everyone else ride theirs. when you decide to ride my bike, you can set the seat however the hell you like. i'll do the same when i ride yours...

don't get me wrong, i understand the need to cover up insecurities by pointing fingers, but all the pointing won't change how someone else rides their bike...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> maybe you could just sit on me and squish me. fatty...


oh oh...where you go??? I can't see ya mighty might.damn leprechaun


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Iceman2058 said:


> As for SMT, he used to run his saddle pointing way up, but he had to stop, as it kept disappearing all the time....


tell the truth...I stopped because you kept licking my seat after every ride...


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

For my XC bike the seat is level, plain and simple. When I first got my DH bike I tried the same level seat adjustment. Didn't work! Felt uncomfortable and unnatural. Spent 3-4 DH rides and some tweaking/adjusting before I realized that tilting it back was the way to go and felt much better when descending and when gripping it between my legs. It think the seat angle is an important adjustment on DH bikes. I also learned after getting my DH bike and spending some quality DH time with it that XC bikes and DH bikes cannot really be compared to each other only in that they have round wheels LOL.The seat angle serves a good purpose for a DH set up.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

roxtar said:


> That's how I've always felt comfortable, using my inner thighs to move the bike around. On steeps I've always just backed my butt off and rested my stomach & chest on the seat.
> 
> But, like I said, I've never tried riding with a real low seat so it might be far more comfortable in the gangsta lean.
> Sorry Ice, couldn't resist


Well it's not just about rolling down steeps, which you can achieve with your stomach on the saddle...DH/FR is about speed, jumps, drops, getting your center of gravity low to go faster through turns etc. For that, the saddle needs to be out of the way somewhat. And when you move it down, yes it becomes a bit more comfortable to run it angled backwards. I don't run my saddle all the way down, but I do want it out of the way enough to really be able to use my legs as suspension (but still be able to grab the saddle with my thighs, and sit on it and pedal occasionally). For illustrative purposes, here is my bike, with the saddle in the DH position. As you can see, not all the way down, but with a slight angle backwards. Probably not gangsta enough to be cool...but a good compromise for pedaling/descending (I obviously raise it for the climbs or when I go trail riding...):










Oh and if you go back and read it again, SMT didn't say it needs to be angled up for pedalling....he pointed out that with a very short cockpit, you are off the back so much that some people find it uncomfortable to have a level saddle, even for pedalling...(but with his usual incoherent sentences that one takes some deciphering...  ).


----------



## tmmt (Dec 27, 2010)

roxtar said:


> I've got a question.
> What's up with the seats being angled way back on DH/FR bikes?
> Is there actually a reason for this or is it just another case of fashion over function; sort of the mtb version of the _gangsta lean_?


Check out these trying-to-be-fast-gangstaz posing:

dirt.mpora.com/news/fort-william-world-cup-dh-bikes-riders.html

dirt.mpora.com/news/pietermaritzburg-world-cup-bikes-riders.html


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

95 GT Rebound said:


> For my XC bike the seat is level, plain and simple. When I first got my DH bike I tried the same level seat adjustment. Didn't work! Felt uncomfortable and unnatural. Spent 3-4 DH rides and some tweaking/adjusting before I realized that tilting it back was the way to go and felt much better when descending and when gripping it between my legs. It think the seat angle is an important adjustment on DH bikes. I also learned after getting my DH bike and spending some quality DH time with it that XC bikes and DH bikes cannot really be compared to each other only in that they have round wheels LOL.The seat angle serves a good purpose for a DH set up.





Iceman2058 said:


> Well it's not just about rolling down steeps, which you can achieve with your stomach on the saddle...DH/FR is about speed, jumps, drops, getting your center of gravity low to go faster through turns etc. For that, the saddle needs to be out of the way somewhat. And when you move it down, yes it becomes a bit more comfortable to run it angled backwards. I don't run my saddle all the way down, but I do want it out of the way enough to really be able to use my legs as suspension (but still be able to grab the saddle with my thighs, and sit on it and pedal occasionally). For illustrative purposes, here is my bike, with the saddle in the DH position. As you can see, not all the way down, but with a slight angle backwards. Probably not gangsta enough to be cool...but a good compromise for pedaling/descending (I obviously raise it for the climbs or when I go trail riding...):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. That's is what I was asking for; some actual reasons for this. (I know, others posted good info earlier too. Thank yous to those also)

And we're back to tool bags:



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> who gives a damn what someone elses bike is set up like? just ride your bike and let everyone else ride theirs. when you decide to ride my bike, you can set the seat however the hell you like. i'll do the same when i ride yours...
> 
> don't get me wrong, i understand the need to cover up insecurities by pointing fingers, but all the pointing won't change how someone else rides their bike...


Hey WCF, this thread isn't a personal attack. No reason to get all butt hurt. I was asking for information. No one is telling you how to set up your bike. Hell take the seat off, for all I care (I'm guessing you'd enjoy it)
I'm merely asking WHY you (no, not _you _specifically) set it up the way you (again, not _you_ specifically) do. Is there a real reason for it or is it a fashion statement.
It looks very uncomfortable and hard to ride that way. Apparently, as others have posted, it is neither of those things.
Question answered. Thank you.

Frankly, I didn't think it was that difficult a question. Others here seem to get it. Why can't you?


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

tmmt said:


> Check out these trying-to-be-fast-gangstaz posing:
> 
> dirt.mpora.com/news/fort-william-world-cup-dh-bikes-riders.html
> 
> dirt.mpora.com/news/pietermaritzburg-world-cup-bikes-riders.html


Not one of those seats is slammed and angled in any fashion like what I am refering to ..or what I felt the OP was talking about ..I think he is talking about the slammed seats pointing up in the air (literally)


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Scrub said:


> You haven't been to Northstar then, Livewire is gaper-ville. People blocking and sitting all over the trail.


its a skiing term refering to newbs and the joey gap between their goggles and helmet.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

How did I wind up in the AM forum?


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

like this?


----------

